# Since I am stuck here for 48hrs...NX stalls!



## Nexidus (Aug 14, 2003)

I just bought a 92 NX 1600. I used to have 2 SR20 Classics (both R.I.P) so I am registered on the SR20forums and not here...anyway. The car ran just fine when I bought it...well not fine but okay. It studdered a little on the startup, but would run and whatnot just fine. I decided to do a tuneup and replaced the wires, plugs, cap, and rotor. Car starts...then stalls!! Okay so I opened up my manual and it says to try and change the fuel filter...done. Still no luck...the one difference is if i sit in the car and rev it when I first start it I can now rev to like 5k, couldn't do that before changing the fuel filter. But after like 5 seconds it works its way down and eventually stalls. I am very close to taking it to a shop but I don't really have the money with college starting again this fall. Any suggestions? The next thing the manual says is distributor. I don't wanna replace that and honestly I don't think it would really start or rev so well if that was the problem. I have seen a lot of posts about stalling but no one has had to go past the spark...I HAVE SPARK! This sucks...please help


----------



## metal_bender (Aug 15, 2003)

sounds like a possible fuel delivery problem related to the fuel pump, particularly after the 5k rev and slow rpm resonse and fuel filter change. if spark is there, fuel dilivery is most likely the problem


----------



## Nexidus (Aug 14, 2003)

Fuel pump is next...but I wanna listen to it first. My manual is for all Sentras and makes no mention of the NX at all. Is it under the back seat? I own a Honda (yeah yeah) and it's under my back seat and makes a distinct noise when it turns on. Should I expect the same? And if there is a noise should I move on to something else or should I still check it some other way?


----------



## Bobbysr20 (Aug 15, 2003)

It should be in the same area back by the gas tank. If you here the noise then unhook the fuel line right by the tank and then turn it on and see if any fuel comes out because it might be clogged up. If fuel comes out then its probably some after that.


----------



## metal_bender (Aug 15, 2003)

*fuel delivery*

fuel may still be able to be delivered by the fuel pump even if it is damaged, if the diaphram in the pump has been pierced, the fuel needed to keep up with the system pressure will fall off as the rpm climbs. since you replaced the fuel filter, that should not be an issue. it would be worth while to have the fuel pressure tested.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Sentra/NX Forum


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MAF.................


----------



## Nexidus (Aug 14, 2003)

Anyone know where I can purchase a fuel pressure tester at a decent price online? All of the stores in my area have nothing that will work on imports. They only work on GM and Ford and whatnot. I checked Autozone, Advanced Auto Parts, Pep Boys...where can I find one cheap that will work? I was also quoted $142 for a new fuel pump. Good price? I figure it's a rebuilt one.


----------



## Nexidus (Aug 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> MAF.................


 You got it! Months later after this thing sat in my driveway I had it towed off to a garage. The MAF was sending 3.7V back to the ECM where it is normally supposed to send like 0.3V or something low like that. I had to have both replaced and the car runs great! $621 later...  I got a new inspection and cat-back (stock) exhaust too so I had some other things in the price but the MAF was $200 and the ECM was $90. I hate getting ripped off.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

NX parts are kind of hard to find, so your best bet is used if you can do the work yourself (or know a friendly mechanic that will install used parts). I always use http://www.car-part.com I found my starter, locally, for $45 and got my roomate a fuel pump for $12...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I had a similar problem a few years ago.. my car would start and then stall, but if i sat there and revved it for a bit it would stay started. adding some injector cleaner rectified this, but if it *wont* stay started, and you aren't sure what it is, you could probably get it diagnosed for free somewhere, provided you figure out a way to keep your rpm's up while driving there.


----------

